# Report: Nissan Passes GM to Become Mexico's Largest Automaker



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks to a dismal year in 2009 for General Motors, Nissan was able to edge out the American manufacturing giant in Mexico and become that country's largest automaker by sales. In total, Nissan manages to sell 156,186 units in 2009, compared to GM's sales of 138,482 units.

Like the rest of the world, auto sales in Mexico were down drastically last year, but Nissan wasn't hit as hard as GM. In Mexico, Nissan saw its sales decline 26 percent over 2008, while GM suffered a 35 percent drop.

While Nissan hasn't passed GM in sales in Mexico since 1995, it came close last year, falling just 356 vehicles short.

After Nissan and GM, the top five sales leaders in Mexico include Volkswagen in third place, Ford in fourth place and Chrysler in fifth.

More: *Report: Nissan Passes GM to Become Mexico's Largest Automaker* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## kennyshafard (Feb 2, 2010)

*Invasion!*

It seems like the Japanese are coming to take over the Automobile market and with cars like Nissan is putting out now, they sure deserve to! :fluffy:


----------

